# Bidding questions



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

Up until now we've only worked for regionals that have handled all of the bidding. We're now working for a different company that requires us to do the bidding ourselves. 

I have the HUD maximum allowable pricing that lists debris removal, grass cuts, boarding, wints, etc. but my question is about bidding repairs that are not listed on that pricing matrix. For example, replacing handrails, removing/replacing carpet, covering pools, etc. How do you go about pricing that sort of thing out? Is there another document I'm missing that has allowables for those sorts of things, or do you just figure out prices yourselves based on cost of materials and labor?

I'd appreciate any help you all can give me! So far, we haven't gotten many bid requests and I've only had to bid for debris removal, but I'd like to be prepared for when the time comes that I have to bid other things!

Thanks so much!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Most have a set price for most of that stuff. I like to use repairbase myself


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

S&Kpropertyservices said:


> Up until now we've only worked for regionals that have handled all of the bidding. We're now working for a different company that requires us to do the bidding ourselves.
> 
> Not to be flip or anything...Welcome to the World of Estimating. You can go out an spend hundreds of bucks on estimating software or use an Excel spreadsheet to take your materials, labor etc an based upon your experience put the estimates together adding your Overhead and profit.
> 
> ...


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

JFMURFY said:


> S&Kpropertyservices said:
> 
> 
> > Up until now we've only worked for regionals that have handled all of the bidding. We're now working for a different company that requires us to do the bidding ourselves.
> ...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Many of the outfits have their "Standrized pricing", but I have found the majority of it usually doesn't cover the cost of the materials let alone the labor or permitting if required.[/QUOTE]

A JOKE IT IS. I have been going back and forth with one and it has been nothing but a cell phone time burner and frusteration generator. I cal in and they attempt to beat me down another 28% off their list. I go balistic which I save for the needed moments and this gal attempts to back pedal. When you catch them there is no applology just blown over conversation with empty promises. Then I get a call for a gut and restore bid. Are you kidding me we can't see eye to eye on a 2 item bid and now you want me to take on more line items.

When using a standardized price list or their pricing matrix or what ever I have been told if it is not on the list they get all weird and anything goes.

used to be materials doubled for a good bid but that hardly works anymore. 

My other lines are picking up and I can make more money and keep my hair on my head instead of seeing it on the floor by the hand fulls, It has gotten to the point it just isnt a fun industry to be in.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> S&Kpropertyservices said:
> 
> 
> > Up until now we've only worked for regionals that have handled all of the bidding. We're now working for a different company that requires us to do the bidding ourselves.
> ...


----------

